# Custom made tanks



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where to order custom made tanks (not far from Markham)? I'm not after huge ones, but something like 17" x 17" x 13", and about 4 of them if prices is not crazily high, or I'll take 2 if it's crazy but still affordable.

PS: Does anyone know any pre-built tanks size that is 36" x Depth x Height where depth is less than 17" but larger than 12", and height is less than 15"? The closest thing I can find is 36" x 12" x 12", with it was deeper.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

*this would be good info to have*

i am also intested in a custom tank but i would rather have 1 really LARGE one made maybe 65" by 15" by 35" willing to pay up to $200


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

cichlidspiro said:


> i am also intested in a custom tank but i would rather have 1 really LARGE one made maybe 65" by 15" by 35" willing to pay up to $200


I'm pretty sure that you're not going to be able to custom build a tank that large for less than $200.

If you want a 200+ gallon aquarium, it'll likely cost you quite a bit more. Don't forget to factor in the cost of the glass, and the labour hours that will be required as well.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

cichlidspiro said:


> i am also intested in a custom tank but i would rather have 1 really LARGE one made maybe 65" by 15" by 35" willing to pay up to $200


For a tank 35" high your going to pay a LOT more then $200. If you do find someone that will build it for $200 I wouldn't trust putting water in it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

cichlidspiro said:


> i am also intested in a custom tank but i would rather have 1 really LARGE one made maybe 65" by 15" by 35" willing to pay up to $200


For a tank that size, $200 won't cover the cost of the glass. As well, you might want to reconsider a tank that is 35" tall and only 15" deep. It would be very difficult to work on because of the height and shallow depth. The height alone would make any work inside the tank difficult. Another consideration is that a very tall and narrow front back tank might be unstable. Here is a link of a custom tank build by one of our DRAS members. http://www.dras.ca/showthread.php/1807-90-gallon-tank-build. he was very fortunate to get the glass that cheaply (I believe it was wholesale). Even this tank was considered overly tall for the front to back width.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cichlidspiro said:


> i am also intested in a custom tank but i would rather have 1 really LARGE one made maybe 65" by 15" by 35" willing to pay up to $200


for this price you can probably get plastic box this size (used one, since new will cost more)

for custom made this size you need to add "0" to the $200 or probably Nafb can make it for 1000 +

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks every one
Looks like i just need to look for a good deal on a used 125g +


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For large aquariums, the last thing you want to skimp on is proper specifications and it's construction method. Doing this for a living, it's not "if" it's going to happen, it's "when". I've seen this time and time again and my gut never fails me.


----------



## Saif (Dec 12, 2011)

*24 x 24 x 18*

Hi guys,
Would like to build/purchase a 24 x 24 x 18 aquarium. Would any glass shop make it for me? And what should be the glass thickness(its should be around 45G)? Any suggestions appreciated.

Saif


----------

